
HTTP-over-QUIC to be renamed HTTP/3 - tdurden
https://www.zdnet.com/article/http-over-quic-to-be-renamed-http3/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18427795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18427795)

480+ points

